# RAW vs Kibble?



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

I'd like to start feeding my puppy raw but im not quite sure if it is the best idea. Sadly i didnt get the best kibble bag on the market and he prefers other brands because they are tastier. is it cheaper as well?

I heard raw foods were healthier and cheaper than kibble? i was thinking of buying Chicken neck's and feet ( of course i will cut the nails off). someone told me to boil them but after reading i found out that it is bad and the bone could fracture and cause little splinters than can hurt the puppy. Anyhow i can get a kilo for a little less than a dollar (kilo of both are the same price); eggs are accessible as well.

Ive been told not to feed a dog raw meat because he will start showing signs of aggression! im not sure if that is true anyways.

For the veggie and fruit part, im not sure what to feed him, but i can get anything really, vegetables are cheap.

To wrap it up, i also don't know when to feed him what and how much to feed him, but i feel sorry for the little guy because he hates the kibble! 

*Any Suggestions?*


----------



## Wustenbergerland (Nov 29, 2012)

As the puppy hates kibble, it will better to feed boiled meat and also raw chicken.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Feeding raw meat will not cause your dog to become aggressive  A well balanced RAW diet is much healthier then a low end kibble.

There is lots of good information in the RAW section both in the puppy and adult sections of the forum. Lauri is also a good source of information and has a website as well


----------



## k4stles (May 15, 2013)

raw meat won't make any dog aggressive. that's a misconception some kibble fed dog's owner spread when he fed his dog real food for the first time. signs of aggression over food or in general, are signals of behavior problems and bad training. any dog could be aggressive even over kibble if his/her owner didn't train him/her properly. my friend's chihuahua would try to bite you if you touch him while he eats his kibble.

if you're gonna start feeding raw to your puppy, don't worry about the bones, they're great dealing with bones. chicken necks and feet are fine, but eventually you should add some MEATY bones, cause those(necks and feet) are high in bone content, and the last thing you want is an unbalanced raw diet. never feed cooked bones, and meat either. if you cook the meat it would lost a big part of its moist content putting more stress on the kidneys(that's what usually happens with kibble which has like 10%of moisture or something). you see, raw meat is 70%-80% water, and this helps the dog's system in the process of digestion, so you will notice your dog won't be that thirsty after a meal and during the day. they need that water in the meat, so liver and kidneys filter with much help and little stress. i've read kibble fed dogs drink a lot of water to compensate this lack.

about veggies, what could i say? some people feed them, some people don't. i believe wolves don't eat stomach content, they actually shake it out, before eating the stomach walls. in any case, you'll see it barely makes 1-2% of the diet. i think in that stomach maybe there's some grass and maybe berries, but i'm not sure about tomatoes, lettuce, zucchini... so, my girl already eats grass and green tripe which has some remaining stomach content anyway. sometimes i also give her berries  of course, veggies won't hurt them either, as long as you don't substitute meat, organ or bones percentage with veggies. also you should blend them, boil them or something. dogs can't digest properly veggies in their natural way (they're not omnivores) they can however with your help. 

variety is also important. balance with time. the aprox ratios are 80%meat, 10%bones, 10%organs(liver3-5%). that's the prey model, the one i follow. 

just make sure do your research about raw feeding.

here are some helpful links.

The Many Myths of Raw Feeding

Jane Anderson's Raw Learning Site

Raw Meaty Bones

and links of yahoo groups. here are lots of people who know and have experience with raw feeding and can be really helpful, in case you wanna join and ask questions.

RawPup : RawfedPups

rawfeeding : Raw Feeding for dogs and cats!

and also, Home - The Dog's Dinner - by Ann Ridyard


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Lauri also has good information on her site for raw feeding and getting them started. 

Welcome to the Raw Dog Ranch


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Dann said:


> I heard raw foods were healthier and cheaper than kibble? i was thinking of buying Chicken neck's and feet ( of course i will cut the nails off). someone told me to boil them but after reading i found out that it is bad and the bone could fracture and cause little splinters than can hurt the puppy.


I've been feeding my dogs a raw diet for over 15 years. In that time I've probably fed more than 20 THOUSAND pounds of raw chicken with bone. I have NEVER had a problem with one of my dogs getting hurt by the food.

And you wand to feed it RAW - not cooked. COOKED bones can be dangerous as they become brittle.



> Anyhow i can get a kilo for a little less than a dollar (kilo of both are the same price); eggs are accessible as well.


Those are good prices but you need more than just chicken. I tell people to work on getting at least 3-4 different protein sources in their dogs diet each week. Do you have access to fish, beef, lamb, pork, goat ...??



> Ive been told not to feed a dog raw meat because he will start showing signs of aggression! im not sure if that is true anyways.


What MIGHT happen is your dog MIGHT get so excited about the new food that he tries to protect it from you or others.

Imagine I gave you a $1 bill and then tried to take it from you. How much of a fight would you put up to keep that $1? Now imagine I gave you $1,000. You would probably try harder to keep that, right?

To a dog, raw food can be the same as the $1,000.  IF your dog starts showing signs of guarding their food I have steps on my website on how to fix it:

Food Guarding




> For the veggie and fruit part, im not sure what to feed him, but i can get anything really, vegetables are cheap.


Personally, I do not believe that dogs need fruit or veggies as part of their regular diet. I've raised 2 puppies from 8 weeks of age and 4 puppies from birth without giving them veggies or fruit.

I DO sometimes feed green tripe. They love it and it has more of what a wild canid would eat as far as 'green' things go.


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

Yes I do have access to those but I think it becomes a bit expensive. A kilo of beef is about 12$ a kilo of beef is about 14.5$ ! I was afraid of knowing that I need a lot of sources of protein, it seems hectic and a lot of money, 

I was also thinking of getting royal canine is its name? The best quality kibble on the market here I think. 130$ for a 20kg bag, I don't know how much they cost in America but this is what they cost here! I always crush a boiled egg with the kibble occasionally with olive oil.

I feed him cucumbers and bananas occasionally! I don't use treats to train him either, I use some kibble before I feed him. Whenever we have a dinner that includes meat or fish ill put them raw in that case; 

Would that be good?


----------

